# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Controller 4 trục

## hadenki

Có mem nào đã từng sử dụng em này chưa?
Tìm hiểu sơ sơ thì thấy là bộ phát xung 4 trục, nhưng cần software thì bó tay

----------

hoang.nvn

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Hạnh chơi toàn hàng dữ , dữ đến nỗi chẳng ai biết xài hehehe. Dạo này có gì mới không ? sao toàn đi lụm hàng độc dữ vậy?

----------


## hadenki

> Bác Hạnh chơi toàn hàng dữ , dữ đến nỗi chẳng ai biết xài hehehe. Dạo này có gì mới không ? sao toàn đi lụm hàng độc dữ vậy?


Vì đồ độc ít người sử dụng nó mới rẻ, còn đồ không độc thì chuyên gia lụm hết rồi

----------


## ghoang

Anh em giờ thay đổi nick hết nên chẳng còn nhận ra ai.
Anh Hạnh ngâm cứu chán rồi để em tiếp tục cho  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Bộ này xem sơ qua thì thấy là đỉnh của đỉnh. Nhưng không biết ứng dụng control thế nào đây...
Kết nối, PC setup thì thấy ổn ổn, đến phần ứng dụng thì... tịt.

----------


## solero

Hôm rồi đi bới rác cũng thấy bộ 2 axis. Bán rẻ nhưng e chả bít làm gì nên thui bỏ qua. Bộ 4 axis này đắt lắm ko ạ?

----------

